# Allow myself to introduce .... myself.



## dwdj75 (Sep 30, 2020)

So I've been one of those creepy lurkers that read ... everything, and never post.
Decided to come out of the darkness and make my presence known.
I'm a 45 year old male, married for 20 years to a female 41, I have two DDs (21, and 16)
So, you are wondering what brought me to this fine establishment ... great question !
Well, short answer is I want to be the best husband I can be in my marriage. 
Long answer, my wife and I have had a very turbulent marriage, and alot is on me. Here are a few issues I am blessed with, just to get them out there ...
I have ... 
ADHD combined type, predominantly inattentive type (diagnosed by psychiatrist)
Major Depression (diagnosed by psychiatrist)
Plus a few tendencies that is of concern.

About our marriage, and issues, I will make another post, just wanted a starter post to jump off the discussion!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, @dwdj75! 🤗


----------



## dwdj75 (Sep 30, 2020)

minimalME said:


> Welcome, @dwdj75! 🤗


Thank you !


----------



## T.Andre (May 26, 2017)

@dwdj75 , welcome to the group!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

dwdj75 said:


> So I've been one of those creepy lurkers that read ... everything, and never post.
> Decided to come out of the darkness and make my presence known.
> I'm a 45 year old male, married for 20 years to a female 41, I have two DDs (21, and 16)
> So, you are wondering what brought me to this fine establishment ... great question !
> ...


Welcome to the forum! You sound very self-aware and I bet you have a lot to contribute. It never hurts to have a little extra support and a place to vent.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome, what treatment are you having for the depression? There is so much that can be done to help now.


----------



## dwdj75 (Sep 30, 2020)

Okay, first, Merry Christmas !!!
Thank you @T.Andre , @anchorwatch , and @DownByTheRiver !
Now, to answer @Diana7 ...
Woo, where to begin ... for ADHD I went from
Vyvance, Concerta, to Strattera, now I'm on Amphetamines (Adderall)
For depression I've done a few lol
Wellbutrin, Zoloft, Pristiq, Cymbalta, Lexapro until ... Paxil
Paxil, the drug that brings me here. 
This will be detailed on my other post.


----------

